# UDC RDC



## Avocadioo (Jul 24, 2022)

What’s up with these bogus packed trailers showing up in Texas with a bunch of UDC shit. Does UDC RDC ICQA?


----------



## Cash (Jul 27, 2022)

Huh?


----------



## Hal (Jul 27, 2022)

Cash said:


> Huh?


Don't engage. It's a trap.


----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 30, 2022)

Cash said:


> Huh?


Just need 3 years of OB experience and a little common sense. I didn’t finish college so I don’t have an education but can code. Python self taught.


----------

